# Seeking 18+ RP-Story and Smutt



## Gayle (Mar 21, 2022)

Hello, I am in the market for both long term, and short term role plays. I have both male and female characters, as well as anthro or feral characters. For long term I prefer a good mix of story and smutt, but leaning towards story a bit more. Short term I'm down for some like fluff, or some fast lovin'.My Replies can range from a few sentences, up to several paragraphs depending on what my partner gives me. I RP in 3rd person only. I am really craving something with both of our characters being highly intelligent Ferals, preferable horse x horse, or canine x canine (nor required, those ate just my favorite species).

Interests:
Slice of life
Fantasy
Kind Master x Slave
*Ferals out in the wild*
Pokemon Ferals(no trainers or anthros)
Possibly feral MLP
Boss X Worker
Siblings
Stepfather x stepson
Male x Male
Male x Female
Female X Female
_*Horses*_
*Canines*
Dragons

(I am open to most species)


_*No go:*_
Underaged
Feral X anthro/human
Potty Play
Noncon
Excessive Abuse


If it's not listed, feel free to ask about it


----------



## femboy69 (Mar 23, 2022)

I would love to rp with you!


----------



## Candywing (Mar 25, 2022)

Can we roleplay


----------



## Anedgyguything (Mar 31, 2022)

Galye said:


> Hello, I am in the market for both long term, and short term role plays. I have both male and female characters, as well as anthro or feral characters. For long term I prefer a goon mix of story and smutt, but leaning towards story a bit more. Short term I'm down for some like fluff, or some fast lovin'.My Replies can range from a few sentences, up to several paragraphs depending on what my partner gives me. I RP in 3rd person only. I am really craving something with both of our characters being highly intelligent Ferals, preferable horse x horse, or canine x canine (nor required, those ate just my favorite species).
> 
> Interests:
> Slice of life
> ...


Would you happen to like TF or paws?


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> Would you happen to like TF or paws?


You'll have to forgive me, I am very behind on slang and abbreviations, so I'm not sure what you're refer to <_>


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Mar 31, 2022)

Galye said:


> You'll have to forgive me, I am very behind on slang and abbreviations, so I'm not sure what you're refer to <_>


TF is transformation


----------



## Anedgyguything (Mar 31, 2022)

Galye said:


> You'll have to forgive me, I am very behind on slang and abbreviations, so I'm not sure what you're refer to <_>


Tf is transformation, paws is of course feet


----------



## Gayle (Apr 27, 2022)

Still looking ^.^


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 29, 2022)

What kind of characters you have?


----------



## Gayle (Apr 29, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> What kind of characters you have?


I have a decent number of characters. Some of the ones I use more often though are ; two vixens, one mare, two stallions, one male deerXdragon hybrid, a male mutt, and a femboy husky. Though I have quite a few others that just don't get used as often/aren't as developed.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 30, 2022)

Galye said:


> I have a decent number of characters. Some of the ones I use more often though are ; two vixens, one mare, two stallions, one male deerXdragon hybrid, a male mutt, and a femboy husky. Though I have quite a few others that just don't get used as often/aren't as developed.


Ah interesting selection. I might be interested.


----------



## Gayle (Apr 30, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Ah interesting selection. I might be interested.


Okie dokie, feel free to shoot me a DM so we can talk about it more ^.^


----------

